# Buch oder eBook?



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

Worin liest ihr lieber? 

- eBook
- Buch

[x] Buch

Bevor mir ein eBook ins Haus kommt, arbeite ich lieber in einem Schlachthaus.


----------



## Malkav85 (5. September 2010)

[x] Buch

Auch wenn eBooks im Grunde praktischer und evtl sogar günstiger sind, ermüdet es sehr, andauernd am Bildschirm zu lesen.

Zudem ist mir ein gedrucktes Buch lieber, besonders, wenn es um Pen & Paper Quellbücher geht. Dort kann man besser markieren


----------



## herethic (5. September 2010)

Zurzeit [x]Buch

Ich mag es einfach nicht von einem Bildschirm abzulesen und ein Buch kannst du einfach zur Seite legen ohne dass es Strom verbraucht, bspw- Amazon  Kindle würde unötig Strom verbrauchen, oder man müsste es extra aus machen und beim nächsten mal wieder anmachen.

Natürlich haben E-Books auch Vorteile, sollte ich später viel auf Reisen sein wäre ein E-Book nützlich sein, da es weniger Platz wegnimmt als ein 1000-Seiten-Buch.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2010)

[x]eBook 

Materialschonender, bequemer, kompakter, die "Bücher" sind schneller zum besorgen einfach schnell downloaden


----------



## Opheliac (5. September 2010)

[X] Buch natürlich


----------



## iceman650 (5. September 2010)

Buch. Ich hasse alles rein Digitale, ohne dass ich etwas analoges in der Hand habe. Also hasse ich Steam, eBooks und Musik, die online gekauft wird.

Mfg, ice


----------



## TwilightAngel (5. September 2010)

[X] Buch
Einzig für Zeitungen fänd ich eine Art eBook praktischer (keine Druckerschwärze mehr an den Händen, Zustellungsgarantie, keine Platzverschwendung mehr im Bus o. ä.).


----------



## Two-Face (5. September 2010)

Eine sehr interessante Frage, der man einen gewissen, philosophischen Wert abgewinnen kann: Würde das klassische Buch komplett abgeschafft und durch die digitale Form ersetzt, so würde man Rohstoffe sparen und z.B. weniger Bäume fällen müssen. Ein gewisser technischer und ethtischer Fortschritt wäre dadurch erreicht.

Trotzdem: [X]_Buch_

Zumindest ich kann mich davon noch nicht wirklich abnabeln, nicht nur weil ich keine Lust habe, Bücher elektronisch zu lesen. Einfach, weil ich die klassische Art besser finde.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2010)

was eine interessante funktion wäre, wäre dass man auf dem ebook zu büchern zu denen es filme gibt, so videoclips zu den stellen die man gerade liest, sehen kann... Vielleicht kommt ja sowas mal^^


----------



## zøtac (5. September 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was eine interessante funktion wäre, wäre dass man auf dem ebook zu büchern zu denen es filme gibt, so videoclips zu den stellen die man gerade liest, sehen kann... Vielleicht kommt ja sowas mal^^


Das wäre denk ich recht unmöglich da in Filmen viele Handlungen aus dem Buch fehlen..

Eigentlich keins von beiden aber das Buch ist imho dem eBook überlegen...


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2010)

[X] _Buch_

Ich muss zwar gestehen, noch nie ein eBook benutzt zu haben, aber ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, tausende Seiten auf so einem Display zu lesen. 

Außerdem sind mir meine Bücher in gewisser Weise heilig. Beispielsweise habe ich mir extra die teuren US Originalversionen der genialen Sword of Truth Bücher liefern lassen und die haben einen Ehrenplatz in meinem Bücherschrank. 

^^ Das ist irgendwie wie mit den Games. Natürlich kann man die auch online kaufen und downloaden, aber man hält halt doch gerne was in der Hand ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Veriquitas (5. September 2010)

Buch, ich will was im Regal haben. Ist mit Musik und Spielen genau das gleiche....


----------



## HeNrY (6. September 2010)

[x]Buch
Ist einfach bequemer für die Augen.
Zudem kann man sich überall damit hinpflanzen - zuletzt las ich in einer Hängematte in unserer Buche - 5m über dem Boden, herrlich!


----------



## Malk (6. September 2010)

[X]Beides

Bücher sind natürlich angenehmer zu lesen, aber wenn man manche Bücher nur digital hat(Z.B. von SpringerLink von der Uni) würde ich sie gerne auf einem Ebook zum lesen haben


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. September 2010)

[x] ganz klar BUCH


----------



## V!PeR (6. September 2010)

Lieber ein gutes altes Buch.
Ich habe lieber was in den Händen


----------



## STSLeon (6. September 2010)

Buch.. Ebooks sind nicht günstiger als gedruckte Titel und die Reader kosten auch noch zusätzlich. Außerdem fehlt der Geruch von Papier


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

[x] Buch

Ein eBook mag ja für manche sinnvoll sein. 

Aber für mich persönlich ist ein Vortrag über die Einwirkung von Sonnenstrahlen auf das Liebesleben der Pflastersteine sinnvoller als ein eBook. 

Ein Buch ist kein Buch wenn es nicht aus Papier ist.


----------



## Ahab (6. September 2010)

[X] Buch 

Ebooks sind meiner Meinung nach eine besonders affige Form der zunehmenden Digitalisierung. Und hässlich sind sie auch noch, wenn ich mir das Kindle ansehe  und ein Ipad wird wohl nicht jeder haben.


----------



## Annabell (7. September 2010)

[X] Buch

Ich bin eigentlich mal froh, wenn ich nicht auf einen Monitor, egal in welcher Form, gucken muss. Ich muss aber zugeben, es noch nie mit einem E-Book probiert zu haben. Das Display soll ja angenehmer für die Augen als ein Monitor sein.

Wenn man beim Lesen einschläft, geht nichts kaputt.

Außerdem würde ich ein eBook ungern mit an den Strand nehmen (Sandschäden und Diebstahlrisiko).


----------



## Kaktus (7. September 2010)

[X] Buch

1. Kein E-Book Reader beherrscht alle Formate. Somit ist die Auswahl an Büchern immer stark begrenzt. 
2. Warum sind E-Book sehr oft teurer als richtige Bücher? Verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.
3. Die Reader sind noch unverhältnismäßig teuer, zumal man eben nichts sparen kann.
4. Papier zu riechen, es in der Hand zu fühlen, das ist intensiver als jedes Plastik Gedöns.


----------



## moe (7. September 2010)

[x] buch

schon alleine, weil man so in bequemeren positionen lesen kann.


----------



## ShiZon (7. September 2010)

@mixxed_up: Du hast beides in deiner Umfrage vergessen.

Wenn es um genauere Infos geht und ich gerade kein Buch dazu herum liegen habe, dann sind eBooks gar nicht so schlecht, aber mir ist auch ein richtiges Buch lieber, da kann man mit einer Tasse Cappuccino/Tee/Kaffee/Espresso etc. auf der Couch/im Bett gemütlich abgammeln, anstatt die Seiten im Internet hoch und runter zu scrollen, außerdem erhält der arme Nager dadurch schonfrist.

ShiZoedit: Kann es sein das ich eBooks mit dem pdf. Format verwechsel, es ist ein bissschen spät und meine Konzentration ist nicht mehr ganz so jungfräulich.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (7. September 2010)

[x] irgendwann muss man mal das digitale zeug vom hals weghaben


----------



## Flotter Geist (7. September 2010)

[x] Buch

Von eBook halte ich nichts.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. September 2010)

[x] Buch 

MFG


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. September 2010)

[x] Buch 

Ganz klar!

greetz


----------



## NCphalon (7. September 2010)

Ich antworte erst wenn ich die Möglichkeit zum Vergleich hatte, tendiere aber eher zum eBook.


----------



## Learcor (7. September 2010)

[X] Buch

Außer ich bekomme das eBook geschenkt


----------



## blubbi06 (9. September 2010)

Wenn ich lesen würde dann sicherlich

[x] Buch


----------



## exa (9. September 2010)

buch, ebook ist einfach noch nicht so weit... in 2-3 Jahren vllt


----------



## jimmyAK (11. September 2010)

Eindeutig Buch. Hab da einfach ein besseres Feeling beim Lesen!


----------



## bleifuß90 (11. September 2010)

Zum lesen eindeutig ein Buch, wenn ich längere Zeit konzentriert auf den Bildschirm gucke bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen.
Ein Nachschlagewerk das man schnell mal durchsuchen muss kann es auch gerne Digital sein.


----------



## nyso (12. September 2010)

Buch, alles andere ist blöd.

Finds schon nervig, wenn ich irgendwelche PDFs am Rechner lesen muss, die ich lieber im kuscheligen Bettchen lesen würde. Und jedes mal drucken, nein danke...


----------



## vAro (21. September 2010)

Derzeitig greife ich noch zum Buch.
Möglich, dass sich das in den nächsten Jahren grundlegend ändern wird, zumal es auch ein umweltlicher Aspekt ist und die eBooks auf dem Vormarsch sind!


----------



## alm0st (21. September 2010)

[x] Buch

Liest sich einfach angenehmer und das Gefühl einer Seite beim umblättern kann kein eBook ersetzen  Zumal eBooks trotz Allem Plastikteile usw. enthalten welche nicht Recycled sondern in 3. Ländern verbrannt oder einfach ins Meer gekippt werden. Dagegen können Bücher zu 99% wieder verwertet werden


----------



## newjohnny (21. September 2010)

[X]Buch
In dieser Hinsicht bin ich gegen den allgemeinen technischen Fortschritt  .


----------



## AMDman (22. September 2010)

buch ist besser...


----------



## mixxed_up (22. September 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Liest sich einfach angenehmer und das Gefühl einer Seite beim umblättern kann kein eBook ersetzen  Zumal eBooks trotz Allem Plastikteile usw. enthalten welche nicht Recycled sondern in 3. Ländern verbrannt oder einfach ins Meer gekippt werden. Dagegen können Bücher zu 99% wieder verwertet werden




Schon mal daran gedacht, dass man als eBook Nutzer nur ein Gerät hat, und Bücher Nutzer in manchen Fällen hunderte von Büchern?


Trotzdem lese ich lieber Bücher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. September 2010)

Wieso sind da keine Steintafeln zum Ankreuzen?


----------



## manu_la (25. September 2010)

beides


----------



## Ceyone (1. Oktober 2010)

buch ist das einzig wahre !


----------



## cerbero (3. Oktober 2010)

[x]Buch - funktioniert immer, auch noch wenn nur Dach überm Kopf, Kerze und Decke gibt. 

[x]Buch - weil mir mein Buchhändler nicht ins Regal greift und es wieder rausnimmt.


----------



## Austi2k (16. Oktober 2010)

Auf jeden Fall Buch!

Einfach mal an den seiten riechen


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (21. Oktober 2010)

[x] Buch 
Kann man auch lesen wenn Sonne drauf scheint. ;D


----------



## Kusanar (21. Oktober 2010)

[x] Buch

Herrlich, da sind wir alle im Grunde Technikfreaks (sonst wären wir nicht hier) und trotzdem finden wir das altmodische Buch immer noch besser 

Folgendes Gespräch wäre mit einem normalen Buch nie passiert:

Situation: Päarchen verreist in Urlaub. Liegen am Strand von *XYZ*

ER: "Schatz, hast du zwei Trippel-A-Batterien?"
SIE: "Jetzt so direkt? ... Eher weniger! Wozu brauch ich denn schon Batterien am Strand?"
ER: "Hast du irgendwo eine Steckdose gesehen?"
SIE: "Was? Wozu brauchst du jetzt plötzlich eine Steckdose?"
ER: "Ach Schatz, ich möchte doch nur noch das letzte Kapitel von 'Harry Potter und der Ausgleichsbehälter des Todes' fertig lesen.... aber jetzt hat der Akku vom eBook aufgegeben!"


----------



## sanQn (21. Oktober 2010)

[X] Buch

Fjdn Buch.

eBooks haben zwar Vorteile aber die nutze ich nicht aus


----------



## Z3NDO (21. Oktober 2010)

[X] Buch 

EBook Reader sind mir noch zu teuer.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Oktober 2010)

Eindeutig das Buch 
Riech mal an den Seiten, wenn das Buch neu ist, das haste beim langweiligen Ebook nicht.
Ausserdem haste da was anständiges in der Hand!


----------



## Icejester (21. Oktober 2010)

[x] Buch

- geht zwar vielleicht kaputt, wenn es runter fällt, ist aber dadurch noch nicht unbenutzbar
- ist nicht auf Strom angewiesen
- kann man ohne Probleme in der Badewanne benutzen (solange man wellige Seiten in Kauf nimmt)
- wird immer meins sein / das gesamte "Bücherregal" verschwindet nicht, bloß weil man mal ein Buch versehentlich zerstört / verliert


----------



## Freeak (21. Oktober 2010)

[X] Buch ganz klar

Es gibt nix besseres. Klar mögen eBooks Vorteile bieten, aber es gibt eben auch viele viele Nachteile, (Stromverbrauch, Teuer, etc) 

Daher bleibe ich "Altmodisch". Im Übrigen habe ich mir letztens erst wieder eines gekauft und zwar den 8. S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Band.


----------



## oetzi (22. Oktober 2010)

[x] Buch

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen zu lesen ohne Seiten umzuschlagen, das gehört bei mir dazu!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (22. Oktober 2010)

[X] eBook

Bücher nehmen viel Platz weg und den hat man nicht unbedingt.
Wer ein iPad oder Android-Tablet hat, nimmt das sowieso immer mit. Dann auch alle Bücher dabei zu haben und kein Buch extra einstecken müssen ist mehr als praktisch.
Bücher haben keine Displaybeleuchtung.
Wenn ich Medien kaufe, will ich diese sofort in meinem Account oder auf meinem PC haben und nicht 2 Tage auf ein Paket warten.
Ich bin begeisterter Steam-User, da sind eBooks einfach nur logisch.


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Oktober 2010)

Im Moment eher Buch.
Wenn es gute (und wertige) eBook Reader zu erschwinglichen Preisen gibt UND ein einheitliches, opensource Format für eBooks gibt werde ich wechseln.
Aber sich entweder mehrere Reader kaufen zu müssen oder nur bestimmte Bücher lesen zu können finde ich sinnlos, da damit der größte Vorteil (nur 1 Teil mitschleppen) verloren geht.

Papier riechen und fühlen tu ich auch gern, aber der Spaß hört dann auf wenn man auf dem Rücken im Bett liegt und einem die Arme von einem dicken Wälzer wie Limit oder Herr der Ringe schwer werden. Dann doch lieber 800g eBook.

Zudem fänd ich ein paar Reader mit Solarzelle im Rücken oder so ganz praktisch. Viel Saft verbraten die Teile ja nicht, da denkt man nicht unbedingt immer daran sein Buch zu laden.




Icejester schrieb:


> - wird immer meins sein / das gesamte "Bücherregal" verschwindet nicht, bloß weil man mal ein Buch versehentlich zerstört / verliert


Das könnte man durch Backup am PC / auf SD Karte verhindern. 
Was für mich allerdings ein no-go wäre sind Bücher auf Zeitbasis (so wie es das für Film Downloads immer wieder gibt). 
Für Bibliotheken fände ich ein System wie "4 Wochen auf jeden Fall lesbar, dannach noch solange, bis man das Buch einmal komplett durchhat" und dann zu erschwinglichen Preisen wie 50ct pro Ausleihe oder so und nicht (zumindest in der Bibliothek meines Vertrauens so) 2,50 für einen Bestseller


----------



## Dr.Speed (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin im privaten Bereich ein absoluter Bücherfreund. Wenn ich aber an der Uni mir zehn 500 Seiten starke Bücher ausleihe, dann wäre mir ein eBook deutlich lieber.


----------



## DarkMo (27. Oktober 2010)

also grade als student is mir das gedruckte wort lieb geworden. ich weis noch, wie ich die scripte am rechner las. augentränen wenns ganz schlimm wurde und generell ein unwohlsein nach relativ kurzer zeit. seitdem druck ich alles aus ^^ un schon kann man stundenlang dahinlesen.

und zur umfrage an sich: natürlich das buch. "wenn ich auf reisen bin, will ich ned 100 bücher mitschleppen...". was lest ihr für bücher? man liest doch eh nur eines zur selben zeit und wenn mer ned grad 24/ liest dauert das auch schonma 1 2 wochen. da nimmste dir 2 büchleins mit un hast über nen halben monat garantiert was zu lesen. un der platzverbrauch is nu wirklich vertretbar ^^ zudem musste ned dauernd an die nächste steckdose denken.


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Oktober 2010)

[X] Buch

Ganz klar


----------



## Geko (27. Oktober 2010)

Da stimme ich mal für das klassische Buch.

Mit nem Bücherregal wirkt man einfach belesener, als mit nem Ordner E-Books *g*


----------



## butter_milch (27. Oktober 2010)

Einen E-Book-Reader werde ich mir erst dann besorgen, wenn der letzte Baum gefällt wurde.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. November 2010)

Nennenswert gedruckte Bücher werde ich mir erst dann besorgen, wenn das letzte Silizium verbraucht wurde.


----------



## Hagrid (5. November 2010)

[X] Buch auf jeden Fall, von eBooks kriegt man nur Augenschmerzen. eBooks nur im Urlaub.


----------



## Marmot (10. November 2010)

Natürlich Buch!...ebooks sind ein Vebrechen an der Kultur^^


----------



## KiraSenpai (30. November 2010)

hm aufjedenfall ein ordentliches Buch...sitzt schon so genug vorm Bildschirm xD


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. November 2010)

Ganz klar nen Buch
Lieber lese ich nen gutes Buch als das ich mit so einen Mist wie eBook anfange.


----------



## HolySh!t (30. November 2010)

[x] Buch und wird sich auch so schnell nich ändern.


----------



## Fettmull (1. Dezember 2010)

buch, kann abfackeln, ist dann nicht so schlimm, wie wenn mein Netbook Feuer fangen würde^^


----------



## knarf0815 (23. Januar 2011)

[X] buch
beim buch werden meine die akkus nicht so schnell leer


----------



## sfc (23. Januar 2011)

[x] Buch

Wie langweilig sähen denn meine Regale ohne Bücher aus  E-Books finde ich kulturlos und wirtschaftsschädigend. Wenn keine Bücher mehr gedruckt werden, macht das nur einen weiteren Industrie- und Handelszweig kaputt. Wenn die Raubkopierwelle dann noch übergreift - was in den USA gerade passiert - werden am Ende nur noch Großverlage und Bestsellerautoren übrig bleiben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

Natürlich das Buch. Wenn ich was kaufe will ich was dafür in die Hand bekommen und keinen dusseligen Datenstrom. Ist auch viel angenehmer zu lesen


----------



## Arthuriel (23. Januar 2011)

Natürlich das Buch, was sonst?
Bedrucktes Papier zu lesen ist immer noch angenehmer als auf einen Bildschirm zu gucken. Außerdem braucht es keinen Strom (außer zum Lesen am Abend).
Mit eBooks werden Bücherregale ja überflüssig, aber das spart auch Bäume


----------



## Polar (23. Januar 2011)

Was für eine Frage 

*Buch* natürlich.

Lässt sich viel Besser lesen und außerdem sieht so ein volles Bücherregal einfach viel schicker in der Wohnung aus *g*
Außerdem mag ich den Gruch von neuen Büchern


----------



## skdiggy (23. Januar 2011)

Nichts geht über ein frisches buch in der hand


----------



## Enrico (23. Januar 2011)

Naja, ebook auf nem richtigen Ebook Reader ist schon was anderes als am Bildschirm. Und Ebooks sind durchsuchbar, was mal richtig geil ist  von daher:

[X] Buch
[X] Ebook


----------



## fliegenderhollander (31. Januar 2011)

ebook, most of all , convenient~


----------



## Bu11et (1. Februar 2011)

[x] Buch

Bevorzuge den klasiker .


----------



## Taitan (1. Februar 2011)

Zur Unterhaltung wie Romane, Belletristik usw. natürlich gedruckt. 

Fachbücher für Studium und Beruf sind in digitaler Form äusserst praktisch, wenn man die Werke per Suche durchforsten kann.


----------



## DarthLAX (2. Februar 2011)

mir fehlt eine:

[x] BEIDES

option 

ich lese gerne "echte" bücher (habe über 1000 zuhause allein (science fiction und fantasy)) aber ich habe nix gegen ebook (wenn endlich was gefunden wird was genauso zuverlässig und augen schonen (bildschirm lesen ermüdet!) ist (kindle braucht mir immer noch zuviel strom und ist zu teuer, noch dazu: wenn ich 2 wochen weg fahre und das ladegerät vergesse dann ist nicht mehr mit lesen, während bücher jahre lang rumliegen können und nix dabei kaputt geht, noch dazu ein echtes buch ist halt einfach toll (werde nie drauf verzichten - und leute die nicht lesen (gut man muss es nicht so wie ich betreiben (350 seiten buch in 3h und mehrere davon pro woche)) sind einfach nur dumm IMHO 

mfg LAX


----------



## Tobucu (3. Februar 2011)

[x] Buch 
Funktioniert überall ohne Strom. Eine entsprechende Lichtquelle vorausgestzt.


----------



## rayon (3. Februar 2011)

Beides!

Der Vorteil bei ebooks ist, dass sie leichter sind, mehrere Buecher speichern koennen und man nicht zur Buchhandlung gehen muss!

Aber preislich gesehen hat man ja aufgrund der Buchpreisbindung noch keinen Vorteil, dazu kommen dann ja auch noch der Anschaffungspreis des ebooks und die Stromkosten!

Daher les ich bisher nur normale Buecher, jedoch werde ich mir, wenn sich demnaechst preislich was aendert, wohl mal ein ebook anschaffen! (Ausserdem ist das ja auch gut fuer den regenwald )


----------



## Knäcke (4. Februar 2011)

Das Buch!

Ich bin ein begeisterter Leser und möchte jedes Buch in meinem Regal betrachten können.
Auch ermüdet mich das Lesen am Bildschirm zu schnell. Bücher machen einfach was her, sind hübsch und sehen gut aus.

Außerdem haben Sie auch einen gewissen Dämmwert in kalten Tagen.


----------



## PEG96 (8. Februar 2011)

Buch, nichts geht über den schönen duft eines guten buches


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Februar 2011)

Buch, ich lese viel zu selten gedruckte Werke, als dass sich ein E-Book Reader bei mir lohnen würde.

Und außerdem sieht ein schönes Bücherregal doch viel besser aus als so ein "Ding" auf dem Schreibtisch


----------



## redBull87 (6. März 2011)

[x] Buch


----------



## Seabound (6. März 2011)

[x] Buch. 

Ich liebe die Dinger und les gern und viel! Ebooks sind nix für mich. 

Für Schulkinder haben ebooks aber natürlich Vorteile. Wenn man nich mehr die ganze Tasche mitschleppen muss, sondern nur den Reader. Besser als 20 Kilo Schulbücher aufem Rücken.


----------



## exa (6. März 2011)

naja die Frage ist halt ob Schulkinder wirklich für den Umgang mit so nem Gerät geeignet sind....

wenn ich mir ansehe was mit den Büchern der Kinder alles passiert, überlebt ein Reader keine Woche...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. März 2011)

Ganz klar: Buch

Geruch des Papiers...einfach die Atmosphäre beim lesen.
Mit dem Reader lesen hat nicht mal ansatzweise den Flair.


----------



## MasterFreak (16. März 2011)

Buch is viel Besser besser gibt es nicht selbst durch Technik !!!


----------



## Jeremy (18. März 2011)

Nur echte Bücher. Die mir selbst gehören und nach dem Lesen im Bücherregal landen. Da bin ich eitel. Bei eBooks besteht aber wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeit einer Textsuche?


----------



## byte1981 (19. März 2011)

[x] Buch


----------



## Heng (19. März 2011)

Hab noch nie einen e-Book-Reader in der Hand gehabt, von daher kann ich es gar nicht sagen.

Beide "Syteme" haben Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## watercooled (19. März 2011)

Eindeutig EBook.
Habe eine Papierphobie und lese daher nur am PC oder wenn vorhanden EBook.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. März 2011)

Ich bevorzuge Bücher, aber gerade bei "World without End" und "Harry Potter 5" ist mir ein e-book wegen des gewichtes lieber


----------



## Jeremy (24. März 2011)

Nachdem ich bei Ecos _Foucaultschem Pendel_ feststellen musste, dass eh die Hälfte eitles und verzichtbares Gewäsch ist, lese ich keine Bücher mehr mit über 400 Seiten


----------



## hobbinix (21. Juni 2011)

definitiv bücher - ohne extra gerät lesbar und der geruch von altem papier ist was, das kein ebook ersetzten kann


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

Am liebsten natürlich Bücher aus Papier - da geht einfach nix drüber. Aber mir geht langsam der Platz aus. 
Vor E-Books bin ich aber auch nicht fies. Am Strand im Sand möchte ich es aber nicht dabei haben... so ein Reader ist dafür nicht robust genug und wird wahrscheinlich noch geklaut - ein Taschenbuch kann man auch ohne Bewachung liegenlassen, wenn man planschen geht. Sowas klaut doch keiner. 

Die Antwort wäre [x] beides - steht nur nicht zur Wahl.


----------



## city_cobra (24. Juli 2011)

Ganz klar, im Buch!


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

Auf jeden Fall Buch


----------



## plaGGy (10. Oktober 2011)

Buch... guck eh schon viel zu oft in die Ausgabe-Maschine der Rappelkiste, da tun ein paar Seiten papier einfach gut


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

[x] Buch

Warum ? Weil ich generell Bücher schöner finde! Wenn man so eine schöne Sammlung hat und mit der Zeit Kultig wird


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Oktober 2011)

Seit ich ein Tablet habe, ist es endgültig klar: [X] eBook!
Das Tablet habe ich eh fast immer dabei, es ist leichter als ein Buch, das Display ist größer als eine Buchseite und hat Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Blättern und Lesezeichen setzen ist komfortabler, ich kann die Bücher direkt downloaden und muss nicht auf ein Paket warten, das Tablet fühlt sich besser an als Papier und sieht besser aus, ...


----------



## LiquidCenTi (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich fänd es gut wenn nur die Tageszeitung als ebook verkauft wird das ist nämlich  eine gsnz schöne Papierverschwendung weil sie sowieso jeden Tag wieder im Müll landet.


----------



## MrReal1ty (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag Bücher lieber. Warum? Keine Ahnung... es ist iwie ein besseres Gefühl, nen "richtiges" Buch in der Hand zu haben


----------



## mds51 (19. Oktober 2011)

Normalerweise

[x] Buch

aber nachdem ich mir den Kindle geholt habe, lese ich ziemlich viel eBook, das es doch im Gegensatz zum PC ein raltiv angenehmes lesen ist.

also langsam tendierend zum

[x] eBook


----------



## Oromus (20. Oktober 2011)

Tja also ein gutes Buch aus Papier ist doch immer noch etwas anderes wie so ein komisches eBook.

Durch meine Tätigkeit als Programmierer der sich viel selbst beibringen muss, habe ich die Vorzüge des eBooks kennengelernt, da ich nicht ständig daherkommen kann ala ich brauche das Buch für 70 € und ich brauche das Buch für 60 €. Oder einfach weil es viele Dokumentationen einfach nur online gibt. 

Bei mir ist es so privat 100 % Papier, im Geschäft 50:50.


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Oktober 2011)

[X] Buch


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Ich finde beides toll.

Papier ist schon was schönes.

Jedoch auf reisen finde ich Gewicht bedingt e-books besser, da ich keine Lust hab, Bücher in der Gewichtsklasse Eragon mit zu schleppen.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. Januar 2012)

Mittlerweile bin ich eher Richtung ebook orientiert. Ich kaufte mir vor Kurzem ein Amazon Kindle, welches dank eInk die selbe Optik wie eine Buchseite bietet. Nun kann ich meine ganze Sammlung immer mitnehmen und brauche keine schweren Bücher schleppen.


----------

